# Ci si troverà



## Tritta

Bonsoir,

Dans le discours politique ci-dessous (un socialiste français qui parle du Parti communiste italien), "ci" veut-il dire "nous" ? ("Ils seront près de nous" ???)

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

"Ci si troverà a fianco, in grado di gettare ponti verso la socialdemocrazia, quando si sarà accettata la posizione di coloro che hanno sempre preferito le libertà ai diritti individuali e collettivi, al dominio di un  partito o di una teoria."


----------



## lorenzos

Tritta said:


> "ci" veut-il dire "nous" ? ("Ils seront près de nous" ???


Ciao Tritta,
sì, vuol dire noi, come in "ci vediamo", "ci troviamo", ci incontriamo"...
In più c'è anche il "si" di trovar*si*, come in:
- Ci si vede al bar.
- Ci si incontra a lezione.
- Ci si trova in stazione...


----------



## Tritta

Ciao. Grazie per la risposta. È giusto tradurre cosi allora?
"il sera à nos côtés, en mesure de jeter des ponts vers la s.d., quand sera acceptée la démarche de ceux qui ont toujours préféré..."


----------



## lorenzos

Sì, il senso è quello (ma sulla correttezza formale-letterale non sono in grado di giudicare).


----------



## Tritta

OK. Grazie.


----------

